# Type 2 Newbie



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,

So sorry for the long post!

I've finally built up the courage to post after joining the forum last month. So I just wanted to come on and share my experience after being inspired by so many other posts on here.

I was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes back in May following an ABG, FLAG and Hba1c. These tests were carried out when I unfortunately had to be admitted to hospital after contracting Covid at work and becoming very unwell needing CPAP and high flow oxygen. The only symptom of diabetes I could relate to was tiredness but I work long shifts so that's pretty much part of the job description lol. 

The diagnosis did come as a shock at the time as I would have said prior to contacting Covid that I was a fairly healthy 28 year old who doesn't normally get sick. I am overweight but I probably have been most of my adult life so I suppose it's finally caught up with me! The last few months have been tough, but my husband has been a fantastic support through everything.

Since being discharged I have completely changed my diet which hasn't been easy. I also go walking most days when I have the energy, but Covid has taken a lot out of me and the fatigue is like nothing I've ever experienced before. I initially was on Lantus once daily because of the Covid. However I recently had my Hba1c rechecked and it had gone from 103 on diagnosis to 43 and I am now off insulin and on Metformin 500mg once daily. So I am really pleased with my progress and I've also had some weight loss which is keeping me motivated.

It's hard not to worry about getting sick again but I'm trying to stay positive about everything. It's been a tough few months but I'm getting there slowly but surely. Recently I have been thinking that if I hadn't of got Covid, I wouldn't have found out that I was diabetic and who knows where that would have left me in the future. So I suppose every cloud has a silver lining. 

Lastly I just want to say thank you to everyone on here. Before diagnosis I thought I had a fair knowledge of diabetes but it's a whole other ball game having diabetes yourself. I've already learned so much, so thank you, and I'm always open to any advice anyone has for me


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Sep 12, 2020)

You’ve certainly had a rough ride - glad to read you are getting better though and hopefully the fatigue continues to ease. Well done on your weight loss too, that’s not easy at the best of times.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi Kerry and welcome to this lovely forum, from another type 2   

You're clearly a positive person if you think covid has a silver lining! I know what you mean though, and I was lucky mine was diagnosed during tests for something else entirely.  You really have been through the mill and hopefully are now out the other side. You've done really well getting your hba1c down to 43, that's impressive. 

I assume you are cutting down on carb intake as well as the obvious sugar, cakes, biscuits etc?

Any questions, please fire away as there are some really knowledgeable people here (I don't include myself in that, I'm still learning!) so someone will have answers to any questions. No such thing as a silly question here


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> You’ve certainly had a rough ride - glad to read you are getting better though and hopefully the fatigue continues to ease. Well done on your weight loss too, that’s not easy at the best of times.



Thanks Lucy, yea it hasn't been easy but thankfully I'm getting better, it's just taking a lot longer than I expected. I'll get there eventually


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Hi Kerry and welcome to this lovely forum, from another type 2
> 
> You're clearly a positive person if you think covid has a silver lining! I know what you mean though, and I was lucky mine was diagnosed during tests for something else entirely.  You really have been through the mill and hopefully are now out the other side. You've done really well getting your hba1c down to 43, that's impressive.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply  

Yea Covid definitely isn't a positive thing, it's been tough and I'm glad to be getting better, it's just taking longer than I expected to recover. I wouldn't wish it on anyone but I've recently been reflecting on things and if there's a positive in there somewhere it's finding out about my diabetes before it's too late  

I was so happy and so was my diabetic nurse when I found out that my Hba1c had dropped so much. It meant I could finally go onto Metformin and no longer had to take insulin. I didn't mind so much taking the insulin because it was short term but taking a tablet certainly fits into life easier and means less checking of my BM. 

When I was on insulin, my dietician had advised that I shouldn't eat any less than 130g of carbs per day but now I'm on Metformin I have been decreasing it a little further and my BMs have been pretty stable. 

How have you been finding managing your diagnosis and diet? Have you been reducing your carb intake as well?


----------



## Vonny (Sep 12, 2020)

KerryC said:


> How have you been finding managing your diagnosis and diet? Have you been reducing your carb intake as well?



Hi Kerry, yes I'm on a very low carb diet together with metformin. I don't regularly eat potatoes, bread, rice or pasta but I really don't miss them now. It's amazing what you get used to! My hba1c is now 37 but I still have a way to go with the diet, although just under a stone now to healthy BMI.

I can't imagine trying to diet while recovering from covid, it must have been awful. Are you still monitoring your blood glucose? You might be able to tolerate some carbs. That's one thing I've learned from these lovely people is that everyone is different in the way their body reacts to certain foods. I've discovered my body is mostly carb-intolerant, but I can manage a slice of wholemeal bread without it spiking. A slice of white? Shoots up to nearly 12!


----------



## travellor (Sep 12, 2020)

Sounds like you are on top of it. 
Excellent work considering how difficult it must have been.

It sounds like you have sorted your diet, those results are excellent. 
My daughter had covid, it can take a while to recover from it, so keep doing what you are doing, the fatigue does get better!


----------



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

KerryC said:


> I wouldn't wish it on anyone but I've recently been reflecting on things and if there's a positive in there somewhere it's finding out about my diabetes before it's too late


Hi Kerry and welcome. Congratulations on the great strides you’ve taken. There are lots of knowledgeable and helpful people in this forum and I’ve learnt a great deal. The professionals have been banging the low fat drum for so long that they’ve become deaf to anything else. But it’s clear that a low carb diet with regular exercise can and does work for many people.

It’s interesting that your HbA1c was so high when you had all those tests whilst in hospital with the dreaded COVID-19. It’s my understanding that the virus attacks one’s organs and I’ve wondered for some time if diabetes is brought on by the coronavirus, especially as you had no symptoms beforehand. I had regular blood tests with no sign of DT2. I was in Luxembourg in the run up to Christmas last year and came back with what I thought was flu. I’ve no proof but believe it was an early version of the coronavirus and now known to have been in Europe from around November. I just wonder if that triggered the high HbA1c, especially as it’s come down quite quickly. As I said, I’ve no proof, of course, but that’s my theory.

Notwithstanding all that, a food diary to determine the foods and quantities that give you a healthy and stable BG can only be a good thing. I certainly feel as fit as a butcher’s dog on the low carb high fat (LCHF) diet.

Keep learning, posting and sharing.


----------



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

BTW, head over to the general thread “group 7 day waking average”. It’s very sociable and a good daily meet. I was put off for a long time seeing thousands of pages but just go to the last post and you’ll pick it up.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Hi Kerry, yes I'm on a very low carb diet together with metformin. I don't regularly eat potatoes, bread, rice or pasta but I really don't miss them now. It's amazing what you get used to! My hba1c is now 37 but I still have a way to go with the diet, although just under a stone now to healthy BMI.
> 
> I can't imagine trying to diet while recovering from covid, it must have been awful. Are you still monitoring your blood glucose? You might be able to tolerate some carbs. That's one thing I've learned from these lovely people is that everyone is different in the way their body reacts to certain foods. I've discovered my body is mostly carb-intolerant, but I can manage a slice of wholemeal bread without it spiking. A slice of white? Shoots up to nearly 12!



How many carbs do you aim for in a day? That's great, really well done and you haven't too far to go, I'm sure it won't take you long to get to your ideal BMI. I've a long way to mine but I'm making good progress. 

At the beginning it was probably easier because I didn't have much of an appetite, but it was harder when I regained my appetite. I used to check it once or twice every day but my diabetic nurse advised I could check it twice weekly now. So I check it at least twice a week or more if I feel like it. 

I stay away from white carbs now and try to eat only wholemeal and I'm happy with that but I do still eat rice, pasta, bread and potatoes but just in much smaller quantities than before. I think my husband minds more because I just make us the same for dinner lol.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

travellor said:


> Sounds like you are on top of it.
> Excellent work considering how difficult it must have been.
> 
> It sounds like you have sorted your diet, those results are excellent.
> My daughter had covid, it can take a while to recover from it, so keep doing what you are doing, the fatigue does get better!



Thank you  It's good to hear others experience and I hope your daughter is recovering well?


----------



## Drummer (Sep 12, 2020)

Husbands might one day be glad of being on low carb - maybe not today or tomorrow - but lets just say that when some husbands are wondering how that happened - other's are nudging their wives and looking hopeful.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 12, 2020)

KerryC said:


> How many carbs do you aim for in a day


Hi kerry, I'm v low carb at less than 50g. That just suits me, it doesn't suit everyone x


----------



## travellor (Sep 12, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Thank you  It's good to hear others experience and I hope your daughter is recovering well?



She is thanks.
It took several months before she stopped being short of breath, and able to think about exercising though, and she had a very high level of fitness before.

It does seem there have been reported incidences of covid causing high BG readings, it's maybe too early to say if the diabetes is a permanent thing for those, my daughter didn't have this, which is good.

Your recovery seems to be going down the same path as hers, and she is feeling much more like her old self now.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Hi, Kerry - Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Sounds like it's been a tough time for you so well done with everything you've achieved so far. Only a whisker away from dropping your HbA1c below pre-diabetic level. Keep it up.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your encouragement, I really appreciate it  I'm hoping I will be able to reduce my Hba1c further and maybe eventually becoming Diet controlled or maybe in remission! I agree about the food diary, I log all my diet into Mfp and its a great way to keep an eye on my carb intake, I don't know how I would manage if I didn't log everything


----------



## travellor (Sep 12, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Thank you for your encouragement, I really appreciate it  I'm hoping I will be able to reduce my Hba1c further and maybe eventually becoming Diet controlled or maybe in remission! I agree about the food diary, I log all my diet into Mfp and its a great way to keep an eye on my carb intake, I don't know how I would manage if I didn't log everything



It's well worth keeping a food log.
But, it's more important to recover from covid, without making a massive change to your diet at the moment.
It's still unclear what effect covid has on the body, so don't through too much into the mix at the moment.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> Hi Kerry and welcome. Congratulations on the great strides you’ve taken. There are lots of knowledgeable and helpful people in this forum and I’ve learnt a great deal. The professionals have been banging the low fat drum for so long that they’ve become deaf to anything else. But it’s clear that a low carb diet with regular exercise can and does work for many people.
> 
> It’s interesting that your HbA1c was so high when you had all those tests whilst in hospital with the dreaded COVID-19. It’s my understanding that the virus attacks one’s organs and I’ve wondered for some time if diabetes is brought on by the coronavirus, especially as you had no symptoms beforehand. I had regular blood tests with no sign of DT2. I was in Luxembourg in the run up to Christmas last year and came back with what I thought was flu. I’ve no proof but believe it was an early version of the coronavirus and now known to have been in Europe from around November. I just wonder if that triggered the high HbA1c, especially as it’s come down quite quickly. As I said, I’ve no proof, of course, but that’s my theory.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I've learnt so much on this forum already and I'm looking forward to learning even more  

I had actually read a few reports that said there may be a connection between Covid and type 1 diabetes. So I had wondered about that myself but I suppose it will be years before the after effects of Covid will come to light. I hope that you recovered quickly after being unwell last year. And like you said the changes we have made are for the better of our general health


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Hi kerry, I'm v low carb at less than 50g. That just suits me, it doesn't suit everyone x



That is so good, I'm so impressed, you must be very strict with yourself!  I've definitely lowered my carb intake but I'm no where near that but I'm still learning! X


----------



## KerryC (Sep 12, 2020)

travellor said:


> She is thanks.
> It took several months before she stopped being short of breath, and able to think about exercising though, and she had a very high level of fitness before.
> 
> It does seem there have been reported incidences of covid causing high BG readings, it's maybe too early to say if the diabetes is a permanent thing for those, my daughter didn't have this, which is good.
> ...



I'm glad to hear she's doing much better, I hope she continues to improve! Like your daughter I still have lasting effects with the fatigue, Headaches and being quite chesty and short of breath at times. I also suffered quite significant hair loss which made me feel quite miserable but its starting to grow back a little now so hopefully that resolves. 

Although my exercise really consists of walking and I just take it at my own pace. It's nice to get out in the fresh air too  I spent 3 weeks confined to my hospital room and my house so you appreciate things that bit more now  

It would be nice to think it's only temporary but I'll keep doing what I'm doing and just see what happens.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 13, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Husbands might one day be glad of being on low carb - maybe not today or tomorrow - but lets just say that when some husbands are wondering how that happened - other's are nudging their wives and looking hopeful.



He is very supportive with everything and he tries not to complain  I'm not sure how he would cope being diabetic and he admits it himself as he loves all things sweet lol


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2020)

KerryC said:


> He is very supportive with everything and he tries not to complain  I'm not sure how he would cope being diabetic and he admits it himself as he loves all things sweet lol


I do make my husband's meals a little higher carb, plus I will buy things just for him, because it is not a problem for me. I do understand when some wives and mothers have admitted to being envious of family eating treats. I do eat very low carb though, being so unable to cope with them, so himself has been eating lower than average carbs most days since 1979. He does very well for a man of 65 years.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @KerryC 

And congratulations on the amazing HbA1c reduction!

Good to hear that you are recovering from Covid - hope you feel fully well and on to of things in no time.

Rather than occasional spot BG checks, which will only give you ’background’ information, you may find it helpful in the early months to experiment with some more focussed BG monitoring around different foods to begin to build up a picture of which types and amounts of carbs suit you best - the ‘test review adjust’ approach has helped many forum members over the years.






						Test, Review, Adjust
					

Managing blood glucose levels for type 2 diabetes. Learning how to achieve long term control by testing and diet.




					loraldiabetes.blogspot.com


----------



## KerryC (Sep 13, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I do make my husband's meals a little higher carb, plus I will buy things just for him, because it is not a problem for me. I do understand when some wives and mothers have admitted to being envious of family eating treats. I do eat very low carb though, being so unable to cope with them, so himself has been eating lower than average carbs most days since 1979. He does very well for a man of 65 years.



Yea I'm the same, I buy him white bread and rice because he doesn't like wholemeal and give him more potatoes, rice etc. We normally shop together so he picks up what he likes and he still sits down to his chocolate bar or sweet treat in the evening. I sometimes just have a coffee and I don't mind because I don't really have a sweet tooth. I suppose it doesn't do anyone any harm eating a little less carbs


----------



## KerryC (Sep 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @KerryC
> 
> And congratulations on the amazing HbA1c reduction!
> 
> ...



Thank you  I was so pleased when I found out it had dropped so much! Yes I'm starting to feel a little more like myself so hopefully I'll be back to normal myself soon  

I had actually started testing pre and post meals after I had read some of the posts on here. However when I asked my diabetic nurse they said that it's not something they recommend unless your pregnant or your Hba1c and BMs remain high so I had stopped. So it's something I should maybe look into again


----------



## travellor (Sep 13, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Yea I'm the same, I buy him white bread and rice because he doesn't like wholemeal and give him more potatoes, rice etc. We normally shop together so he picks up what he likes and he still sits down to his chocolate bar or sweet treat in the evening. I sometimes just have a coffee and I don't mind because I don't really have a sweet tooth. I suppose it doesn't do anyone any harm eating a little less carbs



It never hurts to move away from white bread, white rice, white pasta for anyone.

I eat wholemeal, or seeded bread.
Brown rice, wholewheat pasta.
Chocolate is very occasional now.

I don't count carbs at all, and am active, so can't really cut them out, as I manage a lifestyle that involves eating out, and grabbing food on the go.

I found just balancing the calories and achieving a stable weight on a normal healthy diet worked out best for me for that.

You need to test, it's the only way to find out what suits you, and what effect food has on you.
But you results are certainly going the right way!


----------



## KerryC (Sep 13, 2020)

travellor said:


> It never hurts to move away from white bread, white rice, white pasta for anyone.
> 
> I eat wholemeal, or seeded bread.
> Brown rice, wholewheat pasta.
> ...



I suppose its just a case of like you said, finding out what works best for yourself really  Thanks for all the advice and encouragement  it's given me more to think about too


----------



## Drummer (Sep 14, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Yea I'm the same, I buy him white bread and rice because he doesn't like wholemeal and give him more potatoes, rice etc. We normally shop together so he picks up what he likes and he still sits down to his chocolate bar or sweet treat in the evening. I sometimes just have a coffee and I don't mind because I don't really have a sweet tooth. I suppose it doesn't do anyone any harm eating a little less carbs


That isn't really all that important - wholemeal is just as carb heavy as white unless it as one of the specialist low carb loaves such as Livlife.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

Drummer said:


> That isn't really all that important - wholemeal is just as carb heavy as white unless it as one of the specialist low carb loaves such as Livlife.



I understand that but it helps reduce a spike if its wholemeal rather than white refined carbs. I still eat carbs in moderate amounts and my BMs stay stable so I still eat wholemeal bread, rice, pasta etc. I understand everyone is different and many of you have a very low carb diet and have cut a lot of these out of your diet  I also have never seen livlife despite looking, I'm not sure they sell it anywhere near me, I buy brennans Be good wholemeal which is lower in carbs than normal bread but higher than livlife. I do buy Lo-dough online though and it's good to use in place of a wrap or as an alternative pizza base for a change sometimes


----------



## grovesy (Sep 14, 2020)

KerryC said:


> I understand that but it helps reduce a spike if its wholemeal rather than white refined carbs. I still eat carbs in moderate amounts and my BMs stay stable so I still eat wholemeal bread, rice, pasta etc. I understand everyone is different and many of you have a very low carb diet and have cut a lot of these out of your diet  I also have never seen livlife despite looking, I'm not sure they sell it anywhere near me, I buy brennans Be good wholemeal which is lower in carbs than normal bread but higher than livlife. I do buy Lo-dough online though and it's good to use in place of a wrap or as an alternative pizza base for a change sometimes


I think it is only sold in Waitrose. I personal eat Burgeon, but my Sainsbury's does not always have.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 14, 2020)

I was testing after evening meals every day before decideing what to have as a basic diet. You are doing really well - I'm not knocking that, but if you do need to make further changes then  'fat head' pizza dough is useful as are 'chaffles' - cheese and egg based waffles to replace bread.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I think it is only sold in Waitrose. I personal eat Burgeon, but my Sainsbury's does not always have.



Ah right, that's why I haven't seen it then, I don't have a waitrose anywhere but I must look out for the Burgen in Sainsburys. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I was testing after evening meals every day before decideing what to have as a basic diet. You are doing really well - I'm not knocking that, but if you do need to make further changes then  'fat head' pizza dough is useful as are 'chaffles' - cheese and egg based waffles to replace bread.



Aww thank you, I know what your saying, I'm not offended or anything as I know everyone is different and I welcome suggestions as maybe eventually I will need to be much stricter with my carb intake  ooh they sound good, do you have any recipes or if I search the forum will I find some recipes for these. I'm always searching for lower carb alternatives that I can try


----------



## travellor (Sep 14, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Aww thank you, I know what your saying, I'm not offended or anything as I know everyone is different and I welcome suggestions as maybe eventually I will need to be much stricter with my carb intake  ooh they sound good, do you have any recipes or if I search the forum will I find some recipes for these. I'm always searching for lower carb alternatives that I can try



The basic recipe is a cheese omlette.

For a twist, you could try separating the egg white, beat it to stiff peaks that just sag gently at the top, then gently fold in the cheese and egg yolk, so you end up with a lighter airier mix.

You can than put it into a waffle maker, or just cook it on a low heat in a frying pan and make a pancake style.

But, it does take time,  personally I tend to reply on Captain BirdsEye for my waffles mostly, but then everything tastes better with cheese!


----------



## Drummer (Sep 14, 2020)

If you google (or use other search engines) there are a lot of recipes which will turn up for you to pick from and try out.
The 'fat head' pizza dough is, once you are used to handling it, useful for things such as sausage rolls or mini pasties (big ones don't work so well as they need turning over and tend to burst). It is surprizing how over the course of a week you can reduce carbs really significantly if you set your mind to it. If you start by making sure you get what you need with the shopping, and have your recipes at the ready then you should start to see real changes quite quickly.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

travellor said:


> The basic recipe is a cheese omlette.
> 
> For a twist, you could try separating the egg white, beat it to stiff peaks that just sag gently at the top, then gently fold in the cheese and egg yolk, so you end up with a lighter airier mix.
> 
> ...



They sound lovely, thank you for the tips, I must try it out. I haven't had Birdseye waffles in years but I definitely agree about the cheese, I love cheese


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

Drummer said:


> If you google (or use other search engines) there are a lot of recipes which will turn up for you to pick from and try out.
> The 'fat head' pizza dough is, once you are used to handling it, useful for things such as sausage rolls or mini pasties (big ones don't work so well as they need turning over and tend to burst). It is surprizing how over the course of a week you can reduce carbs really significantly if you set your mind to it. If you start by making sure you get what you need with the shopping, and have your recipes at the ready then you should start to see real changes quite quickly.



Thank you  I do google quite a bit for ideas and lower carb options and have found a few favourites already so I'll definitely look up your suggestions too! 

I love a good list so I always make a shopping list on my phone and add bits to it when I see recipes I like so I have what I need. Thanks for all your tips and advice, I appreciate it


----------



## travellor (Sep 14, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Thank you  I do google quite a bit for ideas and lower carb options and have found a few favourites already so I'll definitely look up your suggestions too!
> 
> I love a good list so I always make a shopping list on my phone and add bits to it when I see recipes I like so I have what I need. Thanks for all your tips and advice, I appreciate it



Almond flour, coconut flour, and chick pea flour make a good substitute for wheat flour. You may need baking powder, and xanthan gum to get the right result.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

travellor said:


> Almond flour, coconut flour, and chick pea flour make a good substitute for wheat flour. You may need baking powder, and xanthan gum to get the right result.



I looked for coconut flour and couldn't find it so I got almond flour but haven't used it yet but I've been looking up some recipes  I didn't actually realise there was chickpea flour lol. I have baking powder and xanthum gum as well but I've used xanthum gum in the past and I'm not sure if I'm a fan but might give it another go  thanks again


----------



## travellor (Sep 14, 2020)

KerryC said:


> I looked for coconut flour and couldn't find it so I got almond flour but haven't used it yet but I've been looking up some recipes  I didn't actually realise there was chickpea flour lol. I have baking powder and xanthum gum as well but I've used xanthum gum in the past and I'm not sure if I'm a fan but might give it another go  thanks again



Chick pea flour is gram flour.
Very good for any Indian thing like onion bhajis


----------



## KerryC (Sep 14, 2020)

travellor said:


> Chick pea flour is gram flour.
> Very good for any Indian thing like onion bhajis



That's great thank you, I'll definitely have a look for it when I'm next out shopping


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 15, 2020)

Gram flour is slightly lower carb than wheat flour, but at around 63% carb, still not low carb at all.
As always, test, test, test to see if you can tolerate and in what size portion.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 15, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> Gram flour is slightly lower carb than wheat flour, but at around 63% carb, still not low carb at all.
> As always, test, test, test to see if you can tolerate and in what size portion.



Thank you, that's great to know  thanks for your help


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Thank you, that's great to know  thanks for your help


I recently rather tban throw away, finished some protein granola my son no longer eats as he has gone gluten free, I found I could tolerate by gradually reducing the portion to about half the portion on the package.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 15, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I recently rather tban throw away, finished some protein granola my son no longer eats as he has gone gluten free, I found I could tolerate by gradually reducing the portion to about half the portion on the package.



Yea I suppose it's trial and error to see what suits everyone  might have to try some more testing


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2020)

KerryC said:


> Yea I suppose it's trial and error to see what suits everyone  might have to try some more testing


I also find personally, sometimes by reducing the portion can help with some foods.


----------



## KerryC (Sep 15, 2020)

Anitram said:


> That's exactly what I've found, too. One Weetabix for breakfast, not two. Half portions of wholegrain spelt pasta. No more than 3 or 4 slices of (low carb) bread per day. A quarter can of baked beans (the No Added Sugar ones).
> 
> It seems to work fine for me.
> 
> Martin



I'd definitely say I do the same, I reduce the recommended portion so that it suits and so that I'm reducing my carb intake


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2020)

Anitram said:


> That's exactly what I've found, too. One Weetabix for breakfast, not two. Half portions of wholegrain spelt pasta. No more than 3 or 4 slices of (low carb) bread per day. A quarter can of baked beans (the No Added Sugar ones).
> 
> It seems to work fine for me.
> 
> Martin


I no longer regular eat pasta, rice, even a small spoonful. I now only have 2 slices on Burgen Bread a day. 
I have been diagnosed nearly 20 years though.


----------

